# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Portuguese

## Zoth

*DILD*

DILD (Sonho Lúcido induzido no sonho) é uma mais maneiras mais comuns de as pessoas obterem lucidez. Habitualmente, se as pessoas tiverem sonhos lúcidos casuais, eles são normalmente DILDs. Isto apenas indica que o sonhador ficou ciente de que está a sonhar, estando no entanto ainda dentro do sonho. DILD (e WILD) representam “categorias”, nas quais outras técnicas são usadas para atingir lucidez de uma maneira específica. DILDs não são tão confiáveis como WILDs apesar de tudo, porque não entras directamente no sonho de forma consciente, tornando a experiência mais esporádica (ainda que eles requeiram menos tempo, e se possam tornar sólidos se aplicada a paciência necessária, e são mais fáceis) mas com prática consegues facilmente atingir lucidez via DILD, com diversas técnicas. Habituando-se a ser céptico do meio envolvente, aprendendo os teus sinais oníricos, ser confiante (sem stressar) etc, são óptimas maneiras de começar.

*Existem variadas maneiras para atingir um DILD*

MILD, diz-se, é o método principal para produzir um DILD (especialmente durante um WBTB). Outras maneiras para atingir um DILD incluem (como descrito anteriormente) – consciência geral, testes de realidade, intenção, incubação de sonhos, sinais oníricos, meditação, foco, uso de mantras e suplementos (a maioria destes pode ser conjugada com MILD); para além de outras técnicas.

*Técnicas*
*MILD*: Sonho lúcido induzido por Mnemónica – antes de ir para a cama, afirma para ti mesmo que vais ganhar lucidez num sonho usando mantras, meditação, etc. ou seja, de qualquer modo que consigas. O objectivo é reafirmares para ti próprio que vais ficar lúcido nos teus sonhos.

*Testes de realidade*: TR’s são provavelmente uma das maiores ajudas para obter DILDs. Se ganhares o hábito de os praticar, as tuas chances de atingir um DILD sobem consideravelmente. Quando fazes um teste de realidade queres levar o teu tempo com o mesmo. Alguns dos testes de realidade mais comuns são tapar o nariz e tentar respirar, puxar o teu dedo da mão para ver se estica, verificar relógios e outro tipo de objectos semelhantes. De uma forma geral, o próprio questionamento é um teste de realidade. Está atento a pessoas que agem de modo engraçado, observa o meio envolvente o maior número de vezes que conseguires. Se algo estranho acontecer, faz um teste de realidade. Apenas certifica-te que não os fazes de ânimo leve ou com pouca consciência da tua acção, fazê-los um hábito mecânico não resulta. Questiona-te profundamente sobre se estás a sonhar.

*Sinais oníricos*: Os sinais oníricos são elementos que frequentemente aparecem nos teus sonhos. Seja uma pessoa, um local, um objecto, uma emoção, ou qualquer outra coisa. Se usares um jornal dos sonhos, tu podes lê-lo e encontrar elementos recorrentes. Se te tornares consciente destes elementos que se repetem nos teus sonhos, podes treinar-te para ficares mais ciente deles. Se possível, sempre que vires este elemento (local, pessoa, sensação, objecto, etc), faz um teste de realidade. Isto vai ajudar-te a transpor o hábito para os teus sonhos pois estás a ganhar consciência sempre que ocorre, ajudando-te a ficar lúcido.

*Incubação de sonhos*: a incubação de sonhos é uma espécie de combinação entre visualização e MILD. O objectivo é implantares determinado pensamento e/ou ideia no tu sonho. Imagina determinada situação, simples por sinal, onde te vês a realizar um teste de realidade e ganhar lucidez. Podes mesmo imaginar o que farias como se estivesses mesmo no sonho. Continua a repetir o exercício várias vezes. Quando estás na cama pronto a dormir, quando acordas, a meio da noite ou ao fazeres um WBTB, imagina os detalhes e representa-te como se estivesses mesmo lúcido. De outra maneira também podes concretizar o exercício, mas visualizando apenas até determinado momento, sem teres de te imaginar obrigatoriamente a tornares-te lúcido. Isto vai ajudar-te se quiseres sonhar com algo específico.

*Meditação*: meditação pode ajudar-te em vários aspectos da tua vida, mas também é uma ferramenta preciosa quando se trata de sonhos lúcidos. Meditação e foco no pensamento de ficar consciente nos sonhos ou na vida desperta, mas medita especialmente nos teus sonhos. Podes fazer isto a qualquer momento, e fazê-lo antes de ires para a cama pode ser especialmente útil. Mas lembra-te também que “limpar” a tua mente antes de ires dormir também te ajuda a ficar lúcido.

*Consciência Contínua*: consciência contínua é exactamente o que parece. Estar genericamente consciente ao longo do dia é uma das melhores ajudas que podes ter nos teus DILDs. É no entanto mais fácil falar do que fazer. A intenção é que te desvies do modo de “auto-piloto”, o que pode ser difícil ao início. Faz as coisas conscientemente. Agir com consciência, e viver ciente vai-te ajudar imenso a ganhar lucidez. Consciência Contínua Diária, também conhecida como ADA, é uma das novas e mais populares técnicas na comunidade Dreamviews. A ideia de um modo geral é exactamente como te soa: apreendendo o meio envolvente sempre que possível, sempre que fizeres testes de realidade usa bastante tempo e procura observar detalhes nos quais não reparaste anteriormente.

Outros links

Mais sobre MILD
Mais sobre Mantras
Mais sobre Testes de Realidade
Mais sobre Sinais Oníricos
Mais sobre Incubação de sonhos
Técnica da Consciência Esporádica por Puffin
Mais sobre Consciência Contínua Diária

----------


## Zoth

*CAT*

CAT traduz-se em Técnica de Ajustamento de Ciclo. Envolve ajustares os teus ciclos de sono para conseguires ficar mais consciente ao longo de REM nos últimos ciclos. CAT é uma das menos conhecidas embora recentes técnicas devido a alguns percalços que traz, como por exemplo, perda de sono. Apesar de certas desvantagens por parte da CAT, a mesma é extremamente confiável e origina grande quantidade de lúcidos.

*Primeira Semana de CAT*

A primeira semana de CAT é toda relacionada com o ajustamento do teu ciclo de sono o que significa que não irás ter nenhum sonho lúcidos da técnica durante este tempo. Tudo o que precisas de fazer é definir um alarme 90 minutos antes da tua hora habitual de acordar durante 7 dias.

*Agora começa...*

Depois da semana a levantares-te 90 minutos mais cedo, podes agora dormir o teu horário habitual, mas dia sim dia não terás de te levantar 90minutos antes da tua hora habitual. Recomenda-se que quando te levantares mais cedo faças muitos testes de realidade.
Nos dias em que dormires mais tempo, o teu corpo vai pensar que vais acordar cedo mas na realidade isso não vai acontecer, o que fará o teu cérebro ficar mais consciente durante os últimos 90minutos de sono. Agora que estás a usar a técnica todos os dias que dormires o teu horário normal vais teer uma chance acrescida de ter um sonho lúcido!

*Exemplo de um horário CAT após a primeira semana*

*Segunda-feira*: Dorme das 11 da noite até às 8 da manhã
*Terça-feira*: Dorme das 11 da noite to 6:30 da manhã
*Quarta-feira*: Dorme das 11 da noite to 8 da manhã
*Quinta-feira*: Dorme das 11 da noite to 6:30 da manhã
*Sexta-feira*: Dorme das 11 da noite to 8 da manhã
*Sábado*: Dorme das 11 da noite to 6:30 da manhã
*Domingo*: Dorme das 11 da noite to 8 da manhã

*Dicas*
Se estás a planear usar a CAT por algum tempo, é recomendado que repitas o esquema da primeira semana a cada poucos meses. Isto serve apenas para “refrescar” o exercício e manter a técnica tão eficaz quanto possível.

Podes dormir até mais tarde nos dias normais de vez em quando, mas é importante que isso não aconteça frequentemente.
Se começares a sentir-te cansado e com pouca concentração, a recomendação é que pares de treinar CAT e escolhas uma técnica diferente.

Antes de ires para a cama num dia normal, afirma para ti mesmo que vais acordar cedo mesmo apesar de isso não vir a acontecer. Isto vai aumentas as tuas hipóteses de ter um sonho lúcido.


*Outros Links*

CAT: Cycle Adjustment Technique
The CAT Method

----------


## Caiocontieri

*WILD*
WILD é uma nomenclatura para "Sonhos lúcidos induzidos acordado". O foco é passar diretamente do estado acordado para o estado de lucidez no sonho,sem nunca perder a consciência.Em quanto o DILD é sustentado passivamente pela memória e também no hábito de aumentar as chances do individuo de ficar lúcido,o WILD é um processo meditativo no qual o sonhador ativamente participa do início do sono.WILD é mais visto como um caminho direto para a lucidez no sonho,mas também um dos mais evasivos.


*Preparação*
*Escolha uma boa noite de sono antes de efetuar o WILD,faça disso um evento.*Pense sobre isso durante o dia,e deixe clara as suas intenções para ter sucesso.Você precisará de um ambiente calmo,livre de distrações.Se você divide a cama,talvez deva considerar em ir dormir no quarto de hóspedes,ou no sofá para seu WILD.Confortaveis plugs de ouvido e uma máscara de sono são uteis para bloquear distrações externas.

*Cronometragem adequada é essencial para ter sucesso no WILD.*A maioria dos sonhos lúcidos acontecem durante o período REM do sono,quando a atividade cerebral é alta.Conte seu WILD para que então você caia no sono ao mesmo tempo que entra em um longo período de sono REM.

De noite,o melhor horário para o WILD é normalmente nas últimas horas de sono,quando os ciclos de REM são mais próximos e são mais longos.Você pode simplesmente traçar seu sono REM notando o horário em que você acorda para escrever em seu diário do sonho.Todos nós acordamos no final de todo ciclo REM durante a noite.Você naturalmente acorda no meio da noite no final de todo ciclo REM e então volta a dormir.Comece seu WILD aproximadamente 20 minutos antes do seu próximo ciclo REM.Por exemplo,se eu sei que normalmente eu tenho sonhos mais vívidos entre aproximadamente 4:30am e 5:00am,eu começaria meu WILD entre 4:00am e 4:15am.

Sonecas durante a tarde também são um ótimo horário para uma tentativa,já que várias pessoas tem o ciclo REM no final da tarde ou no início da noite.Quando você sonecar,preste atenção no horário quando o seu melhor sonho ocorre.Esse horário será o seu alvo.

Praticar WILD quando você vai dormir de noite não é recomendado.Você pode fazer tudo certo,mas não terá nenhum sonho disponível para entrar(ou, no máximo, um sonho breve e insatisfatório).



*Relaxamento*

Comece fechando seus olhos e deitando em uma posição confortável.Sua meta é ficar tão relaxado que perderá o controle do seu corpo completamente.Você está indo para persuadir-se em um estado de transe profundo, que vai,efetivamente,deixar seu corpo cair no sono em quanto mantém alguma consciência.Se você tem experiência com meditação,use seu método favorito.

Se os seus pensamentos estão descontrolados e correndo,acalme sua mente.Deixe com que cada pensamento passe pela sua mente,reconheça ele,e o deixe ir.Quando seu pensamento está liquidado,diga a si mesmo com confiança que a próxima coisa que você ver será um sonho.A próxima coisa que você ver SERÁ um sonho!

Coloque sua atenção na sua respiração.Respire devagar,confortavelmente,uniformemente,contando cada respiração quando exalar ar.Imite a respiração de quem está dormindo.Coloque sua atenção agora nos seus pés.Sinta os relaxando e gentilmente encostando na cama com seu próprio peso.Agora mude sua atenção para sua cabeça e sua face.Sinta os músculos da sua face relaxando.Relaxe seu pescoço,e deixe sua cabeça afundar gentilmente no travesseiro com seu próprio peso.Faça isso com toda e qualquer parte do seu corpo em que se sinta tenso ou desconfortável.

Quando você se sentir solto e confortável,comece a imaginar seu corpo se movendo de um lado para o outro.Imagine você balançando solto com o ritmo da sua respiração e a sua respectiva contagem.Se sentir alguma coceira ou contrações,coce os,e então volte direto para o que estava fazendo.


*Caindo no sono - Mente*

Quando se sentir relaxado,e seus pensamentos estão começando a vaguear,é hora de cair no sono.Role para a posição normal em que você dorme normalmente,se você já não estiver nela.É hora de desviar a atenção do seu corpo.Ele está relaxado,confortável,e pronto para dormir.Você não precisa mais dele.É hora de ir em lugar da sua mente.O foco agora é esquecer da existência de seu corpo.

Continue a contar,mas ao invés de focar na respiração,imagine cada número,visualize.Tente observar como parece visto pelo olho da sua mente.Se você gostarimagine os números em um relógio,ou desenhados em uma lousa,ou algo similar.Tente observar os números mudando.Se você perder a conta,apenas volte a contar do número que você lembra.Perder a conta é um bom sinal de que você está caindo no sono.

Seus pensamentos começarão a vaguear.Você perceberá que está pensando em coisas estranhas,ou assistir trechos espontâneos de um sonho.Se você se perder nessas imagens e deixar elas continuarem,você vai cair no sono.Você precisa se manter consciente,com com suas intenções bem definidas em quanto isso acontece.Lembre-se que isso é um sonho.Imagine você fazendo seu teste de realidade predileto uma e mais outras vezes novamente.

Se nenhum devaneio está se formando,você pode induzi-los.Imagine uma memória recente que venha até sua mente facilmente.Escolha algo familiar e tátil para você.Você deve se engajar nos sentidos do toque e do movimento na sua memória.Por exemplo,você deve imaginar -se andando pela sua casa,escorregando suas mãos pelas paredes,pegando nos pegadores gelados para abrir cada porta.Tente fazer com que isso sinta o mais real possível.

Mantenha-se paciente e confiante.Você está tentando se conter de cair no sono antes do próximo ciclo de REM começar.Esperando que você cronometrou tudo corretamente,e você não precisará esperar por muito.Fique mantendo a imagem de você fazendo os testes de realidade,e lembrando-se de que a próxima coisa que você verá será um sonho!


*A transição*

Quando seu REM entrar em ação,você deve experienciar algumas imagens hipnagógicas.Você deve ver alucinações visuais,como faces,geometrias,ou luzes.Algumas pessoas ouvem sons como vozes,estrondos,ou zumbidos.Algumas vezes as alucinações são mais físicas.Você deve sentir pressão no seu corpo,vibrações energéticas,ou a sensação de movimento e velocidade.Essas alucinações são convincentes e surpreendentes.Você está presenciando você caindo no sono.Se você acordar,apenas com calma volte a fazer o que você estava fazendo anteriormente.Faz parte do processo,e isso não vai arruinar sua tentativa.Você rapidamente irá retornar para o estado de mente anterior.

*Entrando em um sonho.*Quando você entra completamente em um sono REM,um sonho irá começar.Uma das suas visualizações induzidas do nada começará a parecer completamente convincente.Um dos seus devaneios ou imagens em sua mente irão se expandir em um sonho completo.Pelos primeiros segundos,se mantenha calmo,e se vincule ao sonho.Se torne um participante da cena,então se tornará sua nova realidade.Toque o que quiser perto de você.Investigue as coisas ao seu redor.Olhe para suas mãos,e as esfregue.Você deve se tornar o mais fisicamente ligado e presente ao sonho possível.Bata seus pés no chão,toque em uma parede por perto,ou se ajoelhe no chão.Se algum personagem dos sonhos estiver presente,fale com eles.

Se você acabar acordando antes da hora,não desista.Apenas feche seus olhos,imagine a cena que você acabou de sair,e você irá voltar.Algumas vezes é uma transição limpa,outras vezes você deverá entrar e sair de dentro do sonho algumas vezes.


*Problemas frequentes*

*Paralisia do sono.*
O corpo é normalmente paralisado durante o sono para nos reter de atuar o sonho na vida acordado.Durante um WILD,nós podemos ficar consciente dessa paralisia,nos faz sentir como se estivéssemos presos ou sem a capacidade de se mexer.Essa paralisia pode vir acompanhada de assustadoras alucinações ou pânico.Se isso acontecer,se acalme e perceba que você está dormindo e sonhando.A paralisia acontece durante o REM,significando que você alcançou sua meta de se tornar consciente durante um sono REM.É hora de tirar sua atenção no seu corpo e entrar no sonho.*Problemas ao engolir saliva.*
Se você tem problemas ao engolir,tente dormir em uma posição diferente.Se você está deitado nas suas costas,tente sustentar sua cabeça com travesseiros adicionais,ou  colocar seu queixo perto e em direção a seu peito.Você também pode tentar deitar na sua lateral em uma posição fetal.*Olhos se movimentando.*
Algumas pessoas notam seus olhos se movendo ou tentando abrir em quanto entram no sono REM.Se isso é um problema,tente utilizar uma máscara de sono.A leve pressão em seus olhos podem ajudar a mante-los fechados.Você também pode tentar dormir de lado.*Incapacidade de se focar.*
Algumas vezes o stress pode lhe distrair.É difícil de se focar se você está preocupado com alguma coisa que você deve fazer no dia seguinte,ou no próximo dia de trabalho.Escreva qualquer preocupação ou obrigação no seu diário dos sonhos para com que você possa parar de se preocupar e se focar na intenção de ter um sonho lúcido.Se a sua mente está correndo,tente um exercício meditativo para acalma-la.Por exemplo,você pode imaginar que está colocando qualquer pensamento enfadonho dentro de uma caixa grande,e fechando uma grande tampa.

Esse guia descreve apenas uma das diversas maneiras de se conseguir um WILD.Existem incontáveis exercícios mentais que podem lhe ajudar a conseguir um estado de mente propício.Todos são diferentes,e nenhuma tentativa de WILD será idêntica.

----------


## Zoth

*Recordação de Sonhos*


Recordações de sonhos é um dos aspectos mais importantes dos sonhos lúcidos. Ainda que tenhas um sonho lúcido, de que servirá ele se não o conseguires recordar? É por isso que a recordação de sonhos é uma prioridade de topo para aqueles que se iniciam no fenómeno dos sonhos lúcidos. 

*Caderno dos sonhos*


Como qualquer exercício mental, quanto mais vezes repetires uma acção, maiores serão as conexões feitas a nível neuronal. Ao praticares a recordação de sonhos, as tuas capacidades de os recordar vão aumentando gradualmente. Isto funciona para outros tipos de memória, pois quanto mais praticares, melhor elas vão ser.

Quando estiveres a fazer anotações no teu caderno dos sonhos, tenta não só escrever o tema e a história, mas também detalhes mais pequenos. Quanto maior a quantidade de detalhes que consegues recordar de cada vez, melhor a tua recordação dos sonhos será.

*Meio da noite*

Se acordares a meio da noite por alguma razão, é recomendado que rapidamente anotes alguns detalhes dos teus sonhos antes de voltares a adormecer. Mesmo se mais tarde ao acordares não tiveres memória desses mesmo sonhos, alguns palavras-chave poderão trazer de volta essas memória e permitir-te completar a recordação desses sonhos. 

*Sinais Oníricos*

Muitos sonhos possuem temas, objectos, ou pessoais semelhantes. É possível usar estes aspectos para te ajudar na recordação dos sonhos. Se deres uma olhada no teu caderno dos sonhos e escreveres uma lista de todos os elementos que se repetem, vais obter uma boa chance de encontra-los em sonhos que não recordas muito bem.

Se acordares e não te conseguires recordar de um sonho, verifica a tua lista. Pergunta a ti mesmo Será que o meu sonho incluiu este elemento? Se o sonho de facto o incluiu, há boas probabilidades de isto ativar a memória do acontecimento e fazer-te recordar o sonho. Este princípio também funciona ao escreveres algumas palavras a meio da noite para recordares o sonho mais tarde.

*Relaxando deitado*

Mal acordares torrna-se uma boa ideia permanecer num estado de relaxamento e com os olhos fechados. Pensa no teu último sonho. Se não o conseguires recorder, fica quieto na mesma. A tua mente irá pensar que o plano é voltar ao sono e irá reativar partes do cérebro responsáveis pela criação e recordação dos sonhos. Isto vai permitir-te aceder às tuas últimas memórias oníricas. 

*Reforço da memória*

Quando acordares e te recordares de um sonho (ou de o obteres ao esperar um bocado deitado) tu queres tentar reconstrui-lo de trás para a frente, recordando cada detalhes anterior. Isto resulta porque a tua memória dos sonhos é feita de memórias de curto-prazo e terás portanto de reforçar a memória para que a consigas manter na cabeça. Ao passares a pente fino as tuas memórias do sonho pela tua mente, terás maior facilidade de o recordar quando o anotares no teu caderno dos sonhos, porque agora essas memórias estarão presentes na tua memória a curto-prazo, e não na tua memória de sonhos. Lembra-te também que moveres-te (nem que seja para escrever algo) tem tendência a prejudicar a tua memória dos sonhos. 

*Dieta e Suplementos*

Sonhos vívidos são sonhos cuja recordação é mais fácil de efetuar. Existem muitos quimicos que te permitem ter sonhos mais vívidos. B6 é o mais comum de eles todos, mas outros também surtem bom efeito.

Ciclos REM mais longo também ajudam os sonhos a tornarem-se mais vívido por isso qualquer químico que funcione como suppressor de REM (como um sonorífero) pode produzir sonhos vívidos e de mais fácil recordação. É sugerido que uses sonoríferos à base de melatonina pois são os mais naturais.

*Stress*

O stress mata a recordação dos sonhos. Se tiveres um dia com bastante stress e desejares recordares os teus sonhos na manhã seguinte, é recomendado que encontres uma maneira de reduzir esse stress. Soluções podem variar desde prática de exercício, jogar videojogos, a meditação. Qualquer coisa que resulte contigo serve para reduzir o stress.


*Outros Links úteis*

Dream Recall Tutorial - wasup
Dream Signs and Recall Forum

----------

